# Romanson Watches?



## Junxdelux (Jan 19, 2013)

I came across a South Korean brand of watches called Romanson. Apparently, they are swiss made for the most part but some have a newly developed korean mechanism. I'm not sure but the automatic versions may use a Miyota movement and they seem to be around the $500 mark in price. Does anybody have any more information about them. Some of the designs seem nice and I know they have been around for at least a decade but is the quality as good as they lead people to believe?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought one from a Turkish jeweller in Glasgow, he only had the one example. After a year the shop closed, a week later the watch stopped. The case looked great as did the bracelet, the movement was tiny and to be honest crap. It ended up in the bin. The next time I saw lots of them was when I was in Turkey 3 years ago. I don't think they are very good. :thumbsdown:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The European distribution network is entirely in Eastern Europe, former Soviet republics and Turkey. Not that this is necessarily bad...


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

I've just come from their web site and I am never impressed by a company or individual who plays with words to mislead. "............ established in 1988, inspired by the craftsmanship of Switzerland's mechanical heartland" simply does not inspire confidence.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

AVO said:


> The European distribution network is entirely in Eastern Europe, former Soviet republics and Turkey. Not that this is necessarily bad...


THEY ARE CRAP, TURKISH I THINK, seriously avoid, I wish I did. Â£100 down.


----------

